# Englisch für Inbetriebnahme



## Merten1982 (17 September 2007)

www.leo.org spuckt da zwar einiges aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher was da das richtige ist.


----------



## zotos (17 September 2007)

commissioning


----------



## MSB (17 September 2007)

Also in Amerika haben wir das ganze "startup" genannt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## M_K (17 September 2007)

startup -> Inbetriebnahme
initial startup -> Erstinbetriebnahme

Gruß
Michael


----------



## zotos (17 September 2007)

Inbetriebnahmepersonal->commissioning staff

//Edit: 
oder in Amienglisch: Inbetriebnehmer -> startup guy?


----------



## maxi (17 September 2007)

Sag es ihnen auf deutsch.
Bei vielen technischen Erklärungen oder Begriffen hackt es im Englischen eh ganz aus.

Bin eh dafür das Deustch als weltweite technische Sprache erhoben wird.

Lustigste ist eine komplette Prozessbescheibung auf Englisch durchzulesen, das kann teils wirklich alles mögliche bedeuten und kapieren tud man danach nix.

Ich lieb da echt die Russen, denen kann man es super auf deutsch erklären und talken dann auf Englisch.


----------



## TommyG (17 September 2007)

Kannst beides nehmen.

Im Schriftverkehr ist es für mich das commissioning, beim Kunden das Start up. Optimal ist es, wenn du die wichtigsten Sachen in Landessprache beherrscht und gewöhne Dir an, mit Händen und Füßen und Gesicht zu kommunizieren, hat sich letzte Woche in bella Italia wunderbar bewährt...

Greetz, Tom


----------

